# Net - oder Subnetbook???



## rockyko (27. Januar 2009)

Hi erstmal..........

also ich hab mal ne frage an euch und zwar weiß jemand ob man mit dem intel atom programmieren kann und wenn ja welches Netbook würdet ihr mir empfehlen...................

so und als zweites schwanke ich noch zwischen einem Netbook und einem Subnotebook weil egtl wäre es vllt besser einen großen bildschirm zu haben ....... ich bin sehr mobil deshalb kein 15" oder so^^..........

mein preisliches limit liegt bei höchstens 650 euro...

DANKE im vorraus für eure antworten


----------



## STSLeon (27. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube für 650€ wirst du kein Anständiges Subnotebook bekommen, und dann stellt sich die Frage, was du alles programmieren willst? Webprogrammierung stellt kein Problem da, alles andere kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
Empfehlen kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung das Lenovo S10e (siehe auch meinen Thread dazu) aber bei Netbooks unterscheiden sich meisten nur in der Akkukaufzeit, Welche Art Display (Glare oder nicht, Led oder anderes) und wieviele USB etc. Die Hardware ist sonst immergleich, von daher sind es lediglich persönliche Vorlieben, die den Auschlag geben. 

Du könntest dir allerdings mal das Samsung NC10 ansehen, da die Tastatur größer ist, was ja auch von Vorteil ist


----------



## DanielX (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab fürs Arbeiten mein Lenovo X31.

Poplige 1,4Ghz Pentium M und 1Gig Speicher.

Aber fürs programmieren reichts locker selnst Datenbanken stellen kein Problem dar, solange sie nicht zu groß werden.

Vondaher solange es nur fürs arbeiten ist kannste so gut wie alles nehemn.

MfG DanielX


----------



## rockyko (27. Januar 2009)

ahh..... ich programmiere c++, java und html......... 
ich hab grad ein angebot gefunden sehr günstig aber schlechter akku was meint ihr???       

Notebooks AVERATEC 2700 Design-Notebook *Sonder-Preis*


----------



## DanielX (27. Januar 2009)

Jo, der geht locker. 

Und das 12,1 Display ist auch zu ertragen zwar kein 22er aber zum arbeiten ausreichend.

MfG DanielX


----------



## rockyko (27. Januar 2009)

ok^^..............
jetzt brauch ich noch eine letzte beratung ....

das 
*Lenovo IdeaPad S10e*

Notebook > Auswahl nach Hersteller > IBM/Lenovo

200 euro billiger^^

oder
*AVERATEC 2700*

Notebooks AVERATEC 2700 Design-Notebook *Sonder-Preis*

größerer bildschirm, bessere leistung

danke für die schnellen antworten^^


----------



## DanielX (27. Januar 2009)

Eindeutig das zweite. 

Beim Lenovo hast du nen gamligen Atom prozzesor drinnen und nur ne 4GB SSD-Festplatte. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## rockyko (27. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.........   BESTELLT^^


----------



## STSLeon (27. Januar 2009)

So gammlig ist der Atom auch nicht zudem kann man beim Lenovo eine Festplatte nachrüsten bzw. auch gleich mit Festplatte kaufen. Aber für den Preis ist der Averatec top.


----------

